# Rattling - loose ball bearing?



## soulful dog (27 Feb 2009)

Something started rattling on my bike today, and I *think* it sounds like a ball bearing. Could it be a loose one somewhere? I've tried rotating the wheels and spinning the pedals, but it only rattles when I'm actually cycling along - I don't need to be pedaling at the time but it's worse when I am.

I'll probably take it to a LBS, but can't make it to next week, although the noise is irritating, should I be ok to ride it in the meantime or am I likely to make whatever is up worse?


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2009)

The headset would be the bearing on the bike most likely to rattle I would have thought. Stand beside the bike and apply the front brake firmly and try and rock the bike back and forward looking for play in the headset.

But quite often, knocking noises can be caused by all sorts of silly and harmless things like the brake cables knocking on the handlebars. Have you got mudguards? Check out the stays as another source of potential rattles. Look at other accessories like lights and drink bottles.


----------



## 4F (27 Feb 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Something started rattling on my bike today, and I *think* it sounds like a ball bearing. Could it be a loose one somewhere? I've tried rotating the wheels and spinning the pedals, but it only rattles when I'm actually cycling along - I don't need to be pedaling at the time but it's worse when I am.
> 
> I'll probably take it to a LBS, but can't make it to next week, although the noise is irritating, should I be ok to ride it in the meantime or am I likely to make whatever is up worse?



I had this on my ride in yesterday, sounded like something rattling around and I determined it was coming from the front wheel. I stripped the front wheel down and discovered a distinct lack of grease so changed bearings and re-greased and the jobs a good un.

Took less than 20 mins and easy to do as long as you have a set of cone spanners  

If it is your bearings and they are running without grease you risk damaging your hub the longer you ride it and then it will be new wheel time.


----------



## soulful dog (27 Feb 2009)

Tried the headset and it seems fine, and I've already checked all the bits and pieces I can think of on the bike, cables, mudguards etc. Took me twice as long as normal to get home today as I kept stopping to try something else with no success! 

It just seems strange that it's only rattling when I'm on the bike and not for example when I spin the wheel, but I guess the weight on the bike could make a difference. Anyway, cheers for the thoughts, and just to be safe I'll not ride it until I take it to someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## 4F (27 Feb 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Tried the headset and it seems fine, and I've already checked all the bits and pieces I can think of on the bike, cables, mudguards etc. Took me twice as long as normal to get home today as I kept stopping to try something else with no success!
> 
> It just seems strange that it's only rattling when I'm on the bike and not for example when I spin the wheel, but I guess the weight on the bike could make a difference. Anyway, cheers for the thoughts, and just to be safe I'll not ride it until I take it to someone who knows what they are doing.



Hmmm mine rattled when the wheel moved whether weighted or not which led me to the wheel bearings. Not a broken spoke is it ?


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2009)

I have never seen it myself but have seen it suggested that spokes can knock together where they cross if they aren't tight enough.


----------



## soulful dog (2 Mar 2009)

Bizarrely, despite riding it twice on Friday and the noise seeming to get worse, after not using the bike over the weekend, I went to take it in for someone to have a look at it today and the noise has stopped. 

Bloody good forum this, thanks guys


----------

